# 2012 Martin Pantera Mag



## David L (Sep 11, 2012)

What to you fellas think of this bow(considering the price point)


All the reveiws I read were positive....Your thoughs please


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

I just bought a brand new one and honestly it wasn't worth the 285.00 I paid for it. I was hoping it would be because the specs looked great. I got the target red and black colored one. The draw cycle was a lot more stiff than I thought it would be. The ibo was rated at 320 and at my draw length it lost a lot more speed than it should have. I have a Bear game over bow that is rated a lot lower and the draw was smoother and the speed was the same. I am sending the bow back to the dealer because they offer a satisfaction guarantee. The finish on the bow was awful, it had never been opened and the paint had chipped off in a couple of places and it had several scratches on it. The machining work on the bow was bad and they left small metal shavings on the bow and painted right over them........that is why the paint was popping off. I was very disappointed.


----------



## David L (Sep 11, 2012)

Yikes! Thats not good...I hope my experience is better!!!!! Thanks for the reply!


----------

